

"The Customer Is Always Right" is Wrong - pq
http://positivesharing.com/2006/07/why-the-customer-is-always-right-results-in-bad-customer-service/

======
brlewis
Please cut out the PQ experiment. Of course pg gets more upvotes because many
of us pay more attention to him than to random people. The voting isn't
indiscriminate; you'll notice some of his comments and submissions do sit at
1.

~~~
eposts
Karma for PQ=0. Maybe its time to stop the experiment now.

------
edu
At my current job they have a quite strange philosophy, which I don't share.

One one side the customer is simply a retarded who can't learn to use anything
(but the managers have weird concept of usability), but at the same time the
customer is always right and can decide exactly how their project should work,
and how the screens must look.

So I end having a bunch of screens that must follow all the client
requeriments and at same time be uber-easy to use.

